# [gelöst] hab mist gebaut beim installieren. GCC streikt

## BlackEye

Guten Abend!

Ich hab hier wohl Mist gebaut beim installieren auf einem AMD64. Das System ist gerade mal eine Woche alt.

Aus Gründen, die ich jetzt nicht näher erläutern muss, habe ich wohl in einem relativ frühen Stadium die Umgebungsvariable CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" im System aktiv gehabt. Heute ist es mir erst bewusst geworden nachdem es nun langsam anfängt immer seltsamer zu werden. Ich kann z.B. kein wine mehr installieren:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Source prepared.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
> 
> >>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.1.31/work/wine-1.1.31 ...                                                                                                                                                               
> 
>  * econf: updating wine-1.1.31/tools/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess                                                                                                                                                                
> ...

 

Wie man sehen kann steht da was von "--build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu " im configure was sicherlich Käse ist. 

Die Umgebungsvariable habe ich aber jetzt entfernt. Trotzdem geht es nicht.

Daraufhin dachte ich mir, ich emerge den gcc mal neu. Aber auch hier erhalte ich nach einer kuzen Weile:

 *Quote:*   

> checking for --enable-version-specific-runtime-libs... no                                                                                                                                                                                               
> 
> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c                                                                                                                                                                                            
> 
> checking for gawk... gawk                                                                                                                                                                                                                               
> ...

 

Ich bin da jetzt einfach nicht erfahren genug um zu wissen was ich hier machen muss damit das System wieder normal läuft. Muss ich jetzt doch nochmal komplett von vorn anfangen (immerhin läuft hier schon ein KDE und alles drauf) oder muss ich irgendwo bei glibc oder weiss der Geier wo anfangen um dieses Problem in den Griff zu bekommen?

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.2_rc33 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================                                      
> ...

 Last edited by BlackEye on Wed Oct 28, 2009 12:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BlackEye

hat sich erledigt. Das Problem lag an einer fehlenden Einstellung im Kernel:

'Executable file formats/emulations -> [x] IA32'.

unfassbar an was man alles denken muss...

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Kannst du bitte nochma deine make.conf posten.

Sebastian

----------

## BlackEye

hier:

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more
> ...

 

Aber wie gesagt - das Problem hat sich bereits erledigt

----------

